# 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?



## Seraxx (16. März 2019)

*3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Hallo zusammen,

momentan bin ich dabei, mir nen aktuellen (Highend-) Gaming-PC zusammenzustellen. 
Bin kein Hardware-Profi, ich google halt oder schau drüben in "Komplette Rechner: Zusammenstellung",  was da so empfohlen wird.

Für den RAM ist geplant 2x 8GB (Samsung  B-Die). Problem: mein Freund und ich diskutieren bestimmt schon ne Woche über  Speichertakt/CL

- ich würd nen G.Skill 3200 MHz / CL14 für 210€ nehmen. Begründung: Keine Ahnung ... äähmmm.. den nehmen viele Leute? :-/ 
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL14-14-14-34 (F4-3200C14D-16GTZR) ab €' '206,92 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

- er möchte mich von nem höheren Speichertakt überzeugen, z. B. 4133 MHz / CL19 für ~230€. Begründung: Die Chips werden ja vorselektiert -> höherer Takt = besserer Chip für fast den gleichen Preis.
G.Skill Trident Z schwarz/weiß DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-4133, CL19-19-19-39 ab €' '231,69 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## evilgrin68 (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Moin

Kommt auf die Plattform an was dein (Highend)-Gaming-PC (Wie ich solche Begriffe hasse) beinhaltet? Intel oder AMD?

In der Regel wird der Sprung zwischen 3200 und 4000MHz nur das Selbstwertgefühl heben. Einfach gesagt: Du merkst es eh nicht.

Eine Garantie das 4000MHz überhaupt laufen kann dir auch keiner geben.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Bis 3200 Mhz macht es auch gut was aus und bis 3600 MHz würde ich auch noch gehen, aber darüber ist alles nur noch messbar und nicht wirklich merkbar. Sobald die Grafikkarte limitiert macht der Arbeitsspeicher real gar nichts mehr aus. Und deinen 3200 MHz wirst du auch mit den selben Latenzen von CL19 wie der andere Speicher mit eigenem OC übertakten können. Zudem ist es nicht gesagt das die Arbeitsspeicher auch laufen werden.

Beispiel: Meine Arbeitsspeicher (siehe Signatur) was ich mir erst vor kurzem gekauft habe sind normalerweise auch 3600 MHz Speicher. Ich kann sie mit CL14 mit 3200 MHz laufen lassen oder CL 19 bei 4133 MHz. Wobei die 4133 MHz mit vier Arbeitsspeicher Module das max. ist was mit meinem Prozessor möglich ist. Mit nur 2 Module komme ich sogar auf 4266 MHz.

Jemand hat sich hier vor kurzem auch die selben Arbeitsspeicher als 4133MHz gekauft. Mit seinem 6700K kommt er nicht über 3600 Mhz.
Mehr packt sein Prozessor nicht.

Bei AMD sieht es momentan nicht viel besser aus, denn viele haben überhaupt Probleme auf 3000-3200 MHz zu kommen und darüber kommen nur sehr wenige.
Wie es mit den neuen AMD Prozessoren aussehen wird ist noch nicht bekannt. Bisher war es mit AMD immer so das die Arbeitsspeicher nicht so hohe Taktraten wie Intel erreichen.
Am ende hängt das ganze auch vom Prozessor ab, da dessen Controller auch mit davon abhängt ob solch ein hoher Takt überhaupt laufen wird.


----------



## XT1024 (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

2019 sind 16 GB also _Highend_? 

Wenn  man schon für diese Highend 16 GB fast so viel ausgibt wie für 48 GB,  kommt es auf die letzten 20 € bestimmt auch nicht mehr an.
Ich überlege gerade, welche Argumente man da bringen soll. +30% angegebener Takt (wie viel geht wirklich?) für +12% €€€.





Spoiler



Samsung B-Die muss tatsächlich gar magische Eigenschaften haben.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Samsung B-Die sind nur für Leute interessant die Arbeitsspeicher mit wenig Timings noch weiter übertakten wollen, da das ganze am ende kein großen Unterschied macht oder wenn jemand oft Benchmarks erstellt um jeden zusätzlichen Punkt noch dabei raus zu bekommen. Andernfalls läuft ein System auch ohne Samsung Chips genauso gut und Spiele werden da auch kein großen Unterschied mit ausmachen.

Nur das Arbeitsspeicher auch oft mit neuen Systemen mit übernommen werden kann man sich in der Tat Gedanken machen einmal etwas mehr Geld auszugeben und dann bessere Speicher zu haben, da wie bekannt alles am ende zusammen die Gesamtleistung darstellt. Am ende tut sich da nicht viel, vielleicht für jemanden bei dem es auch noch auf die letzten 10-20 FPS mehr mit ankommt.


----------



## drstoecker (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Wenn ich jetzt meine 16gb klevv rgb 3200mhz cl16 für 99€ dagegen setze , kann ich dir sagen du merkst in der Praxis 0 unterscheid. Mehr als das doppelte an Aufpreis passt in keine Relation. 
Ich habe hier auch noch fuschneue 16gb Kingston hyperx rgb 4000mhz cl19 liegen die ich mir auch gekauft hatte weil ich dachte da geht noch etwas mehr im mittleren Bereich aber dem war nicht so.  Ich dazu ist momentan die aura Software nicht in der Lage das rgb zu steuern, hatte Kingston das Kit zugeschickt aber die haben derzeit auch keine Lösung dafür, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


----------



## yilem76 (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Hol lieber etwas günstigere 3200mhz Ram, kannst eh leicht übertakten und dafür 32GB hast mehr davon in Zukunft.


----------



## HisN (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Für Highend würde ich mehr als 16GB verbauen. Das wird langsam aber sicher etwas knapp.


----------



## yilem76 (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*



HisN schrieb:


> Für Highend würde ich mehr als 16GB verbauen. Das wird langsam aber sicher etwas knapp.


----------



## IICARUS (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*



drstoecker schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt meine 16gb klevv rgb 3200mhz cl16 für 99€ dagegen setze , kann ich dir sagen du merkst in der Praxis 0 unterscheid. Mehr als das doppelte an Aufpreis passt in keine Relation.
> Ich habe hier auch noch fuschneue 16gb Kingston hyperx rgb 4000mhz cl19 liegen die ich mir auch gekauft hatte weil ich dachte da geht noch etwas mehr im mittleren Bereich aber dem war nicht so.  Ich dazu ist momentan die aura Software nicht in der Lage das rgb zu steuern, hatte Kingston das Kit zugeschickt aber die haben derzeit auch keine Lösung dafür, aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


Im Grunde gebe ich dir Recht, weil wir meist im GPU-Limit sind.

Ein Wagen mit 300 PS muss wenn ein Limit mit nur 100 km/h besteht auch keine 300 PS haben, ein LKW hingegen braucht diese 300 PS alleine schon um mit 40 Tonnen 60-80 km/h dem Berg hoch kommen zu können. Beim Prozessor ist es das selbe, wenn er nichts mehr machen muss weil die Grafikkarte nicht mehr leisten kann bringt auch ein schneller Speicher nichts, man kann es aber nicht verallgemeinern weil wir nicht immer den Rechner für Spiele verwenden.

Aber ein günstiger Speicher der mit bis zu 3200 MHz läuft würde hier natürlich genau so gut ausreichen.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Nur das Arbeitsspeicher auch oft mit neuen Systemen mit übernommen werden kann man sich in der Tat Gedanken machen einmal etwas mehr Geld auszugeben und dann bessere Speicher zu haben, da wie bekannt alles am ende zusammen die Gesamtleistung darstellt. Am ende tut sich da nicht viel, vielleicht für jemanden bei dem es auch noch auf die letzten 10-20 FPS mehr mit ankommt.



Macht das irgendeiner? Ich kenne niemanden.
Du hast dir ja auch neuen RAM gekauft.
Und wer sich heute ein System zulegt, wird das so lange nutzen, bis DDR5 schon am Markt ist.


----------



## 0ssi (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*



Seraxx schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu?


Ohne zu wissen welche Grafikkarte und welcher Monitor zum Einsatz kommen werden, bringen dir unsere Meinungen eigentlich nix.
Klar kann man mit einer  High End Grafikkarte und 144Hz FHD Monitor im CPU Limit durch schnellen Speicher einige FPS rausholen
aber mit z.B. einer RTX2070 und WQHD Monitor wirst du keinen Unterschied merken und selbst die günstigsten 3000er reichen aus.


----------



## RtZk (16. März 2019)

*AW: 3200 MHz oder  >4000 MHz für "n paar Groschen mehr"?*

Lohnen tut es sich auf keinen Fall, aber, wenn du auch das allerletzte bisschen Leistung zu einem 5,1 GHz 9900k haben wollen würdest, dann könntest du es natürlich machen, ist es eben genauso wenig sinnvoll wie sich als Gamer statt einer 2080 Ti eine T-Rex zu kaufen.


----------

